# Switching from Trad. Camber to C2Btx, My Story...



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

no foreplay, i got it up to speed in some shin-deep pow

3rd turn could tell what it needed

5th turn i was in love

by the 10th turn i forgot all about it and just rode

story/


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just kidding! :lol: 
Glad you found yourself an awesome new ride! Sounds like an amazing day!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

looks like a great day of mono-skiing. 























nice stance :happy:.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep, old school for life, fuck that duck


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

FOr me there is no better feeling in powder than having pop, speed and shredability that only a directional cambered board can offer. Especially in shin deep stuff. This video contains the type of riding/powder that my boards would absolutely kill it in. My boards/my riding can go much deeper pow than what this vid displays, but for deeper stuff I prefer riding a pow specific deck. Check out this cool vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5691RGDUJ4


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

TimelessDescent said:


> FOr me there is no better feeling in powder than having pop, speed and shredability that only a directional cambered board can offer. Especially in shin deep stuff.
> My boards/my riding can go much deeper pow than what this vid displays, but for deeper stuff I prefer riding a pow specific deck.


thread jack to brag....? 


Cass thats a sweet setup (and stance, hahah FTD). I recently started dabbling with the c2 profiles and they are indeed fun. :tumbsup


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Banjo said:


> thread jack to brag....?
> 
> 
> Cass thats a sweet setup (and stance, hahah FTD). I recently started dabbling with the c2 profiles and they are indeed fun. :tumbsup



No...just to point out how ridiculous it is that everyone thinks traditional camber sucks in pow.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

TimelessDescent said:


> No...just to point out how ridiculous it is that everyone thinks traditional camber sucks in pow.


compared to rocker it does.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

TimelessDescent said:


> No...just to point out how ridiculous it is that everyone thinks traditional camber sucks in pow.


Somehow you've concluded something about the collective that is false. "Everyone" does not think camber sucks in pow, only people that haven't learn how to appreciate camber in general.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

TimelessDescent said:


> No...just to point out how ridiculous it is that everyone thinks traditional camber sucks in pow.


Traditional camber without a taper or setback does suck in pow. 

If you have a directional and/or taped camber, it sucks less. But then riding switch is not really an option. Looking at that vid, the one guy is set back so far on his board and is leaning so far back to stay up....and the snow is maybe boot deep. (see pic)

Edit: part of this is that the dude does not have great form....

Im currious as to what boards you use? (not being a tool, just genuinely interested!) 

and to keep this on topic, Cass thats a DK right? My biggest surprise was to how playful you could be in the deep and not worried about staying on that back leg. Also what are you driving?


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> compared to rocker it does.



From a rocker twin to a camber twin...yes there will be float advantages on a rocker. In 3 feet deep powder yes a rocker or pow specific board will be better than camber. However, this guy is riding in shin deep powder and says its better than traditional camber. I dont believe that to be true from my experience. Then again I dont know what type of rider this guy is. It is his story not mine.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

TimelessDescent said:


> From a rocker twin to a camber twin...yes there will be float advantages on a rocker. In 3 feet deep powder yes a rocker or pow specific board will be better than camber. However, this guy is riding in shin deep powder and says its better than traditional camber. I dont believe that to be true from my experience. Then again I dont know what type of rider this guy is. It is his story not mine.


do you physics, bro?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

cassmt said:


> yep, old school for life, fuck that duck


+1,000 .........


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Banjo said:


> Traditional camber without a taper or setback does suck in pow.
> 
> If you have a directional and/or taped camber, it sucks less. But then riding switch is not really an option. Looking at that vid, the one guy is set back so far on his board and is leaning so far back to stay up....and the snow is maybe boot deep. (see pic)
> 
> ...


I ride a 165 Palmer Honeycomb for my main ride. Shin deep powder is a breeze. Then when it gets tracked out and chopped up my camber board screams through the shit with ease. Theres definitely tradeoffs. Most rockers dont handle well when it gets chopped up. Pick your poison. I already know what works for me...so Im just trying to help out. Not saying Im right, but I know what I know. You cant argue with me about that.

Edit: That boot deep rider leaning way back is obviously riding a smaller twin....trying to pop into switch etc. I wouldnt even have to lean back on my boards in that stuff.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

What the hell are you on about you fucktard? That video doesn't prove shit, 55 seconds in and I'm still yet to see any snowboarding. It's a mellow slope, wide open with not even that much powder and those dudes are struggling.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> What the hell are you on about you fucktard? That video doesn't prove shit, 55 seconds in and I'm still yet to see any snowboarding. It's a mellow slope, wide open with not even that much powder and those dudes are struggling.



You better not be talking to me like that....and if you are you should go learn to read and comprehend. And you are going to burn.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

RE the vid: The way those guys had their stances set up... almost no nose beyond front foot, seems as they had to lean way back just to keep the nose up- requiring a stiff long front leg. Also the "powder" wasn't deep at all.

Those were very low angle slopes, so it is harder to keep flotation on something like that. Doesn't prove anything IMO...except that there are too many Gopro videos out there. 

On the positive side: great scenery and no one else seemed to be around.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

CassMT said:


> /


Cass I noticed a pretty big issue with your set up. It appears you have your backpack on the bottom of your board. This is going to cause some issues with stability and change the overall flex of the board, not to mention really slow you down. You'll want to put the backpack on your back....:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

deagol said:


> RE the vid: The way those guy had their stance set up... almost no nose beyond front foot, seems as they had to lean way back just to keep the nose up- stiff long front leg. Also the "powder" wasn't deep at all.
> 
> Those were very low angle slopes, so it is harder to keep flotation on something like that. Doesn't prove anything IMO...except that there are to may Gopro videos out there.
> 
> On the positive side: great scenery and no one else seemed to be around.


I have no idea what kind of boards the guys in the vid are riding and wasnt trying to prove anything in regards to the people in the vid. When I heard the guy say shin deep powder the vid popped in my head because I had watched it recently. If I wanted to appear cool like Steez tries to do...I wouldve posted some epic gnarly powder descent so that everyone can see how awesome I am.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

I just don't understand what the point of the shitty, over-edited video was?

_somebody has rustled jimmies..._


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> I just don't understand what the point of the shitty, over-edited video was?
> 
> somebody has rustled jimmies...



Oh....sorry I misunderstood you the first time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TimelessDescent said:


> You better not be talking to me like that....and if you are you should go learn to read and comprehend. And you are going to burn.


Am I the only one that found this quote hilarious? Like what are you going to do Internet tough guy. 

Pow specific rocker/alternate camber> camber board or even cambered pow board.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The web is full of armchair badasses.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahahha - so rustled...


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that found this quote hilarious? Like what are you going to do Internet tough guy.
> 
> Pow specific rocker/alternate camber> camber board or even cambered pow board.



Like...what are you even talking about lol. 

From the little output Ive seen from you so far, your personality and posts are less than stellar.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the vid timless noted is pretty low angled shin .... rear leg toast...what ever the board they are riding...there's better tools. 

I like cambered for 6-8" with firm bottom, packed, chopped and/or groomed.

ehmm...below drizzle vid is shin deep...also some bits packed chopped and cream cheese riding on an alt cambered c2btx...which is great for a bit deeper stuff.

and pow specific for knee/thigh+ deeper

right tool for the conditions and terrain....just funner:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I had 3 or 4 knee deep days in the past 10 days..... Yesterday was more like calf deep...... Rode a RC board with 1.5" setback, no leg burn. Son had the Charlie slasher out and could almost nose butter in the pow, it was awesome. Idneed a 200cm cambered deck at my size, I'd rather have my 165 riding the powder...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TimelessDescent said:


> Like...what are you even talking about lol.
> 
> From the little output Ive seen from you so far, your personality and posts are less than stellar.


This is the pot calling the kettle black. Keep e-flexing there homie.


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

Came for the story... :happy:
Stayed for that stance... :wub:
Left because I got scared of the keyboard tough guys...:facepalm3:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

whoa lotsa stuff

thx banjo, and it;s an '87 Bronco


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

and i could feel the rocker even in the first few seconds getting it up to speed. 

Very much noticed its a midwide as apposed to the W i been on for years and years. also really felt the rocker across the board too( idk what to call it, on a skateboard its the concave)

anyway,it rode like buttah, and i'm sold


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

#1...I really like the C2 a lot too but in the end couldn't pull the trigger on it for a full time ride (my bro did and couldn't be happier.) I stuck with C3 which is pretty camber. I am a total pussy. But I don't get to ride pow ever so...

2. I think TD is pretty funny. I hope he sticks.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> and i could feel the rocker even in the first few seconds getting it up to speed.
> 
> Very much noticed its a midwide as apposed to the W i been on for years and years. also really felt the rocker across the board too( idk what to call it, on a skateboard its the concave)
> 
> anyway,it rode like buttah, and i'm sold


Cass, c2 IS fun. And so is flat to rocker! And camber hybrid. If you had that much fun today, there's so many more options for fun. FYI. If you get back to bend, hit me up and we can play with all the different toys I have. Glad to hear the purchase was a good one. Cheers.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks ridinbend, getting back to bachelor is on my hitlist, maybe even for this winter, willdo

didn't really start this to say camber was no good, blahblah (which i never said)..only tell my story which is why i called the thread _my_ fucking story

and yeh, it feels like a whole new world opening , one i prolly shoulda joined as it was happening, cuz, eh...yeah


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> thanks ridinbend, getting back to bachelor is on my hitlist, maybe even for this winter, willdo
> 
> didn't really start this to say camber was no good, blahblah (which i never said)..only tell my story which is why i called the thread _my_ fucking story
> 
> and yeh, it feels like a whole new world opening , one i prolly shoulda joined as it was happening, cuz, eh...yeah


Right on bratha.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Came in here to say C2 rules and is my favourite and best all around profile I've tried to date... but then there was some lolz!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'll add that i got a chance to try the magnetraction out to on some boilerplate cat track, not groomer mind you, i mean just gnar tread lines when they pack. held really well a turn or ten before i got back to the pow on the edge. also ran it fast on the mile or so cat run out, never felt squirrely at all with the rocker/magne that ive heard mentioned. got some switch bank slash and stuff o n it too, love how it feels switch, gonna put that to the test a bunch more tmrrw


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

CassMT said:


> also really felt the rocker across the board too( idk what to call it, on a skateboard its the concave)


Some convex maybe? Lobster does it board edge (TBT), I think flow does it in a small section just between the bindings on some decks and Burton does it a bit on the tip & tail (Scoop).

Where is the convex on the profile? And does it loosen up the ride too much?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Everyone knows camrock is the best at steep pow :notworthy:
Heres my references


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> yep, old school for life, fuck that duck





deagol said:


> +1,000 .........


+1001:happy: nice to see that the dinosaurs are not yet extinct


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Everyone knows camrock is the best at steep pow :notworthy:
> Heres my references


You could probably cut a sheet of plywood in half, give one half to each of them and they would ride it better than lots of us can ride anything. Does that mean building materials from the lumber yard are the best for steep pow. The old rider >equipment thing. Btw, I think I remember seeing T. Rice riding with those guys on some c2btx.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

update

after two 4 hr sessions in all types of conditions from crystal pow to Dec slush i am astonished, and kicking myself for not gettin with the fukn program sooner. Lovin it

has just the added maneuverabilty i had been looking for, found that out in some tight trees with 4" of slush, 10/10

i can feel the weight difference too, that couple pounds less than my cam is Huge, feels like a feather

magnetraction works. love that ripply feelign when you are in the carve, feels like a serrated knife, shredding, literally. similar holding ability at speed on a board 5cm shorter than my norm? i'll take it

only thing it 'lacks', barely, is the dampening at high speed vs my (obviously stiffer) cam deck. got to fully trusting it after that firdst fulll day though

all for now/


----------

